# Shorts....



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 29, 2017)

And I thought this was about a certain item of dressware...


----------

